# knowledgeable native English speaker



## hhtt

"I would describe myself as knowledgeable native English speaker" cümlesinin Türkçe karşılıkları ne olabilir?


----------



## Şafak

İngilizce cümlede neyi anlamıyorsun merak ediyorum.


----------



## hhtt

Şafak said:


> İngilizce cümlede neyi anlamıyorsun merak ediyorum.



Güzel karşılıklarını arıyordum.


----------



## Şafak

Hala güzel karşılığı arıyorsan:

Kendimi bilgili bir İngilizce anadili olan biri olarak tanımlarım.

Harika.


----------



## elroy

İngilizce cümleden “a” eksik.

_I would describe myself as *a* knowledgeable native English speaker. _


----------



## kalenderi

Düz çeviri yapmak pek sağlıklı olmayacaktır. Ben şöyle çevirdim:

"Kendimi anadili İngilizceye vâkıf biri olarak tanımlıyorum."


----------



## drowsykush

“Kendimi ana dilim olan İngilizceye hâkim biri olarak tanımlayabilirim.”


----------



## misi2991

Kendimi bilgili bir İngilizce ana dil konuşuru olarak tanımlayabilirim.


----------



## kalenderi

Akademik yayınların etkisiyle ileride durum belki değişebilir ama "ana dil konuşuru" şu an gündelik hayatta pek kullanımı olmayan ve doğal durmayan bir ifade. Benim kulağıma çok "deneysel" ve tuhaf geliyor.

"İngilizce ana dil konuşurları" yerine "ana dili İngilizce olanlar" demek bana çok daha doğal geliyor.


----------



## kalenderi

Bu arada ana dilin yazılışında da bir standartsızlık ve karmaşa var. TDK sözlüğünde ayrı, Dil Derneğininkinde bitişik yazılıyor. Benzer şekilde Vikipedi'de "Anadili" ve "Uluslararası Anadili Günü" maddelerinde bitişik yazılırken aynı siteye bağlı Vikisözlük'te ayrı yazılı.


----------

